# The Mandalorian - Staffel 2 wird wohl actionreicher



## PCGH-Redaktion (10. Mai 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Mandalorian - Staffel 2 wird wohl actionreicher*

						Die exklusive, auf Disney Plus verfügbare Serie Star Wars: The Mandalorian bekommt im Oktober eine zweite Staffel. Hierbei sitzen auf dem Regiestuhl Robert Rodriguez und Peyton Reed. Es wird wohl viel Action geben. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Mandalorian - Staffel 2 wird wohl actionreicher*


----------



## The_Rock (10. Mai 2020)

"Actionreicher" brauch ich jetzt nicht unbedingt. Ich fand die erste Staffel auch so schon gut, hatte ne ziemlich gute Balance.
Generell neben Rogue One das einzig wirklich gelungene Star Wars Projekt von Disney


----------



## tallantis (10. Mai 2020)

Als ob actionreicher einer gute Nachricht wäre. Mandalorian war doch so gut, weil es eben viel ruhiger und charakterbezogen war.


----------



## Grendizer (10. Mai 2020)

Da wird mal wieder was rein interpretiert, weil Robert Rodriguez im Regiestuhl Platz nimmt. Hab auf jeden Fall nicht gelesen (mal die Links gecheckt)=, dass die Serie offiziel mehr actionlastig wird. Ich glaube eher, sie werden so weiter machen wie bisher. Dass durch verschiedene Regisseure jede Folge etwas anders wird, liegt auf der Hand. 

Lass mich gerne überraschen, den Kampf mit Dark Saber vs Lichtschwert wird glaub ich aber relativ unfair (falls Ahsoka gegen Gideon kämpft). Ahsoka ist "Forcesensitive" und wie man in der letzten Staffel von Clone Wars und in Rebels sah, relativ stark, da sie Darth Maul besiegt und gegen Darth Vader mithalten kann.


----------



## Threshold (10. Mai 2020)

Welches Alter soll Ahsoka denn in der zweiten Staffel haben? Der Teenie, der sie noch in den  Clone Wars war, kann es ja nicht mehr sein, oder?


----------



## Grendizer (10. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Welches Alter soll Ahsoka denn in der zweiten Staffel haben? Der Teenie, der sie noch in den  Clone Wars war, kann es ja nicht mehr sein, oder?



Ahsoka ist 31 wenn sie Vader in Rebels trifft, also 36 in A New Hope.  Mandalorian spielt 5 Jahre nach Episode VI, oder besser gesagt 10 ABY (after the battle of Yavin - Ende vom ersten Todesstern). Also müsste Ahsoka Mitte 40 sein.


----------

